
Proof That Steem Changes the Game for Open Source Software - slaytorson
https://steemit.com/opensource/@benslayton/proof-how-steem-changes-the-game-for-open-source-software
======
dozzie
And what is this "Steem" that "changes the game"? It's the first time I hear
about it.

~~~
slaytorson
"Steem is a blockchain-based social media platform where anyone can earn
rewards."

[https://steem.io](https://steem.io)

Steem is pretty new. It was just released a little more than a few months ago.

